# P.gertrudae with P. furcatus



## jpalimpsest (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with these species together in a tank? I am special ordering 11-13 P. gertrudae for my tank. A LFS has two lonely female P.furcatus. I was thinking of rescuing them, but only if they might happily shoal with the P.gertrudae. They look similar, so I thought it might be a possibilty. I don't plan to build a separate group of P.furcatus, I just feel badly for the two "left behind" fish. Would rescuing them be in their best interest? :fish9:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep a pair of P.gertrudae.They seem very similiar to the forktail blue eye(more common). Since both are listed as small and peaceful I would feel confident with keeping them together.They're both cool little fish!


----------

